# Sensor HIH 4000 en proteus



## marielrome (Jun 5, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un proyecto que tiene un sensor de humedad HIH 4000, necesito simularlo en proteus, pero ese componente no esta, ¿Alguien sabe donde lo puedo descargar?

Gracias.


----------



## wasty (Jun 10, 2010)

usa un potenciomentro como simulador en proteus y fijate en el data del HIH4000 entre que voltajes varia como maximo y los usas de limites para tu potenciometro colocando resistencias en serie con el.


----------

